# Canadian Husband & Wife Looking for Friends



## canadianexpat (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Folks,

My wife and I are 25 year old Canadians and are looking to meet couples to go for dinners and just basically relax and chat. As most of you, we are long way from home leaving all our friends behind, my wife really misses that ability to talk with her friends and just be able to get together with other couples. Is there a safe way or place to meet new couples with the same interests, we contemplated looking into work friends. Is there any Canadian or U.S clubs or communities in Dubai that are possible on the net? Additionally I am moving to dubai on the 16th of April and my wife will probally be arriving near the end of May....

Any ideas would be appreciated.

Ryan


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you researched any Canadian clubs? You ask if they are on the internet, but it seems that you haven't even looked yourself!

A safe place to meet??? Dubai is a safe city - you just have to get out & about & make the effort to meet people.

Where will you be living? There may be some kind of 'social club' nearby.


----------

